# Oak hollow form



## SeanPEvans (Jun 7, 2019)

Oak hollow form; oak, archival ink, and heavily textured acrylic. 4.5” wide by 3.5” tall

View attachment 167117

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 7, 2019)

all of your work is very inspiring. Sure glad you found the forum; really enjoy seeing your "art"!!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 7, 2019)

Outstanding Sean! You have been very productive ....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 7, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> all of your work is very inspiring. Sure glad you found the forum; really enjoy seeing your "art"!!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!!!!!!


That’s really nice you to say, thank you! And I’m glad I found this site as well, everyone I’ve talked to on here has been a great person.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 7, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Outstanding Sean! You have been very productive ....


Thanks! I’m trying to turn everyday, so hopefully I get a lot more productive shortly.


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 7, 2019)

Very nice,as is all your work,I like the dark circle on top.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 7, 2019)

Tau


T. Ben said:


> Very nice,as is all your work,I like the dark circle on top.


Thank you! It’s the first time I’ve used surface decoration like that, but I kinda like it too.


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 7, 2019)

Very nice form, finish and photograph. My favorite so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 7, 2019)

Super nice ..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 7, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Very nice form, finish and photograph. My favorite so far.


Nice! Thank you!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 7, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Super nice ..


Thank you


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 8, 2019)

Wow, how nice is that. I love oak and the contrasting dark ring sets it off beautifully. I love the texture too. It would be interesting to see exactly how you did the top ring. I'm having a hard time figuring that out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 8, 2019)

Very nice. Probably my favorite so far as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 8, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Wow, how nice is that. I love oak and the contrasting dark ring sets it off beautifully. I love the texture too. It would be interesting to see exactly how you did the top ring. I'm having a hard time figuring that out.


Thank you! 
The top ring is black acrylic paint, stippled on with a brush in multiple layers.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 8, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Very nice. Probably my favorite so far as well.


Thank you! You know, at first I wasn’t sold on it, as I don’t tend to do surface adornment, but it’s been growing on me.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 8, 2019)

Stunning! Can't believe you can find so much beautiful wood for your turnings! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 8, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Stunning! Can't believe you can find so much beautiful wood for your turnings! Chuck


Thank you! Yeah, I’ve been lucky in regard to wood. I have a ton of this mystery oak! I

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 8, 2019)

Quite the stash! Will keep you turning for awhile! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 8, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Quite the stash! Will keep you turning for awhile! Chuck


That’s just from one chunk of a huge healed over wound

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 8, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Tau
> 
> Thank you! It’s the first time I’ve used surface decoration like that, but I kinda like it too.





SeanPEvans said:


> Thank you!
> The top ring is black acrylic paint, stippled on with a brush in multiple layers.



And here I thought it was wood blended in like walnut or something. Great piece. Are you expecting any movement or is the wood pretty stable?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 8, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> And here I thought it was wood blended in like walnut or something. Great piece. Are you expecting any movement or is the wood pretty stable?


It’ll probably move a little as the wood was maybe seasoned at best, but the walls are pretty thin so we’ll see how much it moves.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 14, 2019)

That's beautiful Sean! Didn't take long for you and that new lathe to get along well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 14, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> That's beautiful Sean! Didn't take long for you and that new lathe to get along well!


Thanks Mike, I appreciate it


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

An excellent piece! 
Like how the Oak cooperated with you-- the Oak (Live Oak) here is a challenge to work----really hard and quite heavy, My standing joke is that when I'm ready for a butt whoopin---it's my go to. Doesn't happen much though.... the Mesquite usually intervenes.
Great acrylic too! S.eeing yours is inspiring

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 23, 2019)

David Hill said:


> An excellent piece!
> Like how the Oak cooperate with you-- the Oak (Live Oak) here is a challenge to work----really hard and quite heavy, My standing joke is that when I'm ready for a butt whoopin---it's my go to. Doesn't happen much though.... the Mesquite usually intervenes.
> Great acrylic too! S.eeing yours is inspiring


Thank you David for the kind words, I really appreciate it. This was some mystery oak from out of GA, I’m still not sure of the species. The wood cane from an old healed wound and some of it is quite figured, this piece just happens to be a little one that came off more of the regular grained portion. All that said, it seemed to turn well and took the tool well enough. As far as the acrylic, it’s not something I normally do and I’m still not sold on it, but it is growing on me.


----------

